
MD5 Crack GPU (The fastest LGPL GPU MD5 password cracker) - jacquesm
http://bvernoux.free.fr/md5/index.php
======
po
Of course CUDA would be used for this eventually. I'm surprised it's written
against CUDA and not OpenCL which I think CUDA enabled chips also support.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL>

------
oconnor0
I'm confused. What does this let you do? Is the idea to find other
text/passwords that MD5-hash to the same hash as something else?

And how long should that take at 200M/sec?

~~~
chrischen
Yes. I believe it computes all possible combinations of characters and checks
the MD5 hashes until it matches the one you're trying to crack.

This isn't the only or first GPU-aided cracker though. I used one to crack an
MD5 hased string in about a day on a macbook pro about a year ago. Both CPU
and the Nvidia 8600 GPU were used. I believe the string was 6-8 characters
long. My computer's fan was running on max for the whole period and by the end
the fan was broken and needed repair.

